# Home workout



## Blacktail (Mar 17, 2020)

So with gyms closing for a few weeks what are you doing for your workout? I’m planning on pushups, pull-ups and dips. 
what are your plans to not wither away lol


----------



## CJ (Mar 17, 2020)

Here's mine... 

Day A
Inc Bench 3x5+
V Bar Rows 3x5-8
Flat DB Bench 3x8-10
Chinups 3@r8+
Bis/Tris/Lateral Delts 3 sets each

Day B
Squats 3x3+
Deadlift 3x5-8
Leg Ext 3 sets 
Leg Curls 3 sets 
Stand DB Calf 3xMax (6-10)

Day C
1 arm KB OH Press 3@r8+
Pullups 3@r8+
Pushups 3@r8+
Ring Rows 3@r8+
Bis/Tris/Lateral Delts 3 sets each

Day D
Deadlift 3x3
Squats 3x5-8
Leg Exts 3 sets
Leg Curls 3 sets
Stand DB Calf 3xMax (15+ reps)


----------



## transcend2007 (Mar 17, 2020)

Walks 2x per day 15 minutes (vitamin d collecting) ... 100 body weight squats ... 100 push-ups ... 100 sit-ups ... as fast as possible ...


----------



## CJ (Mar 17, 2020)

Don't be jealous of the sweet wood paneling! :32 (18):


----------



## Ragingmenace223 (Mar 17, 2020)

I have the first total gyms and like 150 of free weights I made it work once it will work again. Might even be good to change it up I’m trying to stay positive


----------



## NbleSavage (Mar 17, 2020)

Here's a decent looking bodyweight routine including a full warm-up.


----------



## El Gringo (Mar 17, 2020)

Calisthenics may be my only choice for who knows how long. Time to find out if all those calisthenics youtubers are telling the truth


----------



## Seeker (Mar 17, 2020)

Pushups, ( close hand and wide) pullups, chin ups, planks, reverse dips, ( use a chair or a coffee table) squats using whatever you can hold on each hand for added weight. Go to your local high school and sprint the bleachers, your legs will get on fire, Leg raises, even body flexing and holding poses will help. Weather permitting, you can go to a local park and use the monkey bars. You'll hold onto what you have if you stay active with  these movements.


----------



## Boogieman (Mar 17, 2020)

I have pretty decent home gym setup with a rack and 500 lbs of weight with flat and incline bench. Lacking in the dumbbell dept but working on adding a few here and there as they pop up on the cheap. This virus isnt going to affect me much.


----------



## Ragingmenace223 (Mar 17, 2020)

Going old school for now


----------



## NbleSavage (Mar 17, 2020)

^^ Gotta make do with what ye have ^^

Have a think on how good it'll feel when we get loosed back into the newly sanitized gyms...how good it'll feel again to hop into a squat rack and feel that bar on yer traps diggin' in...like Christmas and yer birthday all rolled into one.


----------



## DEADlifter (Mar 17, 2020)

Bro! you're set.  



CJ275 said:


> Don't be jealous of the sweet wood paneling! :32 (18):


----------



## DEADlifter (Mar 17, 2020)

Seeker said:


> Pushups, ( close hand and wide) pullups, chin ups, planks, reverse dips, ( use a chair or a coffee table) squats using whatever you can hold on each hand for added weight. Go to your local high school and sprint the bleachers, your legs will get on fire, Leg raises, even body flexing and holding poses will help. Weather permitting, you can go to a local park and use the monkey bars. You'll hold onto what you have if you stay active with  these movements.



All this.  Also, bench dips off the side of the tub.  I did some rows under the dining room table last night to test it out.  Works pretty good.


----------



## Ragingmenace223 (Mar 17, 2020)

Doing what I can for now


----------



## snake (Mar 17, 2020)

This shouldn't change my life with my own gym but now everyone wants to lift at the Snake Pit. 

20 years of doing this completely by myself and now people want in. Good chance it will be just my brother assuming he can do a 30 min ride.


----------



## BRICKS (Mar 17, 2020)

Nothing changes here, it appears my home gym is even worth more than every penny I spent on it.  Doubt anybody I know will ask to train here.  They all know I like to left alone.  No, if I just had some toilet paper......


----------



## BigSwolePump (Mar 18, 2020)

BRICKS said:


> Nothing changes here, it appears my home gym is even worth more than every penny I spent on it.  Doubt anybody I know will ask to train here.  They all know I like to left alone.  No, if I just had some toilet paper......



Might be worth trading gym time for a few rolls lol


----------



## Blacktail (Mar 18, 2020)

I looked into weights for my home before but the good stuff that I would want is hell expensive . Hope this shit does not last long


----------



## Lifthvyw8s (Mar 18, 2020)

Been training at the gym hard again for the last 18 months but this weekend I'm going to the barn and pull out all my old Strongman equipment. Been wanting to start doing it at least once a week anyway so this maybe a good time to start.

Monday - 100 foot Tire Flip, 100 foot Farmers Carry, Stone Load. Going to try 3 sets each but been a long time so maybe start out with 1 set and work my way up.
Tuesday - Overhead Log Press, Flat (or incline) Log Press
Wednesday - Cardio & do some Bis & Tris on the wife's home gym.
Thursday - Cardio
Friday - Medley of 50 ft Tire Flip, 50 ft Farmers Carry, 50 ft Sled Drag, Log Press & Stone or Keg Load
Sat & Sun - Rest and do basic chores around the farm.

I see nothing but pain in the near future. 

Lifthvyw8s


----------



## Bobbyloads (Mar 18, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> Don't be jealous of the sweet wood paneling! :32 (18):




Your good to go you can make that work all day I have to dig my shit out from storage clean the garage find some dumbbells they are selling out like hot cakes by me


----------



## CJ (Mar 18, 2020)

Basement Squats, haven't done low bar in years, felt funny and heavy. Want to mix it up while away from the gym. 

https://youtu.be/KXxSsB_VFOo


----------



## Jin (Mar 18, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> Basement Squats, haven't done low bar in years, felt funny and heavy. Want to mix it up while away from the gym.
> 
> https://youtu.be/KXxSsB_VFOo




Nice work. And Not bad for a little guy


----------



## CJ (Mar 19, 2020)

Easy DLs @325. It's been a hot minute since I've done these, didn't go anywhere near heavy. 

https://youtu.be/8q2dRx--cIQ


----------



## tinymk (Mar 19, 2020)

Good work CJ


----------



## dragon1952 (Mar 29, 2020)

You can get actually get a pretty decent dip station for under $50 shipped online. One of those and a door pull up bar for under $100.


----------



## Rhino99 (Mar 31, 2020)

..............

..


----------



## Ragingmenace223 (Mar 31, 2020)

the total gym is working ok just having to get creative...thinking of doing full body work outs ed...scared to burn to many cals though we will c what happens ill give it a try next week. the scale is staring to go up a lil so dont want to stop that....its just trial an error atm


----------



## Musclebound8732 (Apr 28, 2020)

I’ve been doing pushups pull-ups dips body squats burpees jumproping and running miles


----------



## Ragingmenace223 (Apr 30, 2020)

If you don’t have access to weights if I run straight through all these at 20 reps I get a nice burn.    https://youtu.be/ilF_iVyukNI


----------

